# Worst town you ever visited?



## Sonny Resetti (Dec 21, 2014)

What's the worst town you've ever visited? It can be with friends or in a dream. I visited a weird town once, (it was rated 1/5 in a dream town list). The worst thing there was that it had a path made out of that starter rose design. Weird.


----------



## WonderK (Dec 21, 2014)

Random dream addresses. I can't event remember the town names because they were so horrible.


----------



## Amalthea (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't visit many towns, but the ones I do visit are all very interesting and fun and I can definitely see the creator put a lot of effort into them :0

My WORST Dream Town experience was when I tried going to a horror town... I think it was that one panda town with the googly hypno goggles, can't remember the name... it was so disturbing... I have absolutely no tolerance for things like that. Even just talking about it now kinda creeps me out. @____@;


----------



## DarkFox7 (Dec 21, 2014)

Every single randomly picked dream town I visit is awful and poorly done. How do you even view the ratings?


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Dec 21, 2014)

I visited a terrible town, likely trying to get more visitors because it was the same exact name as chuggaaconroy's town. It was filthier than my town in October 2013. And one of the characters was named "crap you". I'm not kidding.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Dec 21, 2014)

NewLeaf13 said:


> I visited a terrible town, likely trying to get more visitors because it was the same exact name as chuggaaconroy's town. It was filthier than my town in October 2013. And one of the characters was named "crap you". I'm not kidding.



Talk about getting around the swear filter...

BTW, I haven't been into the dream worlds that much, gotta start doing that more often...


----------



## tobi! (Dec 22, 2014)

I visited a place where all the villagers had catchphrases like "biatchizz!" and "facku!". 
Most random DA's will be like that.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 22, 2014)

Usually whenever I visit a random dream town it's really undeveloped and messy. I've never visited an awful town, but most towns I visit look like they would when you first start the game. :L
For some reason though, I've never visited a bad Japanese town even if I just select it by region!


----------



## MindlessPatch (Dec 22, 2014)

The one time I decided to go with a random dream address. Not a good decision.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Dec 22, 2014)

My town was underdeveloped and messy when I first started New Leaf. I would give villagers stupid catchphrases, leave flowers unwatered, etc. I'm now on my third and current town. (Avalice) and it looks decent to me.


----------



## plantlet (Dec 22, 2014)

I visited someone's dream town I saw when I was island hopping. The Mayor's house was messy and had no theme. But the side character's (I'm assuming it belongs to another person) had a very nice interior, though still in progress. The town itself looked like when you first started playing, but I'm pretty sure the player started the game before me.


----------



## Starlightz (Dec 22, 2014)

Sometimes, just for the heck of it, I'll go into a dream via random dream address and it always seems to be town that is composed of all stumps, weeds, dead flowers and poorly placed PWPs. Ah, good times, _good times._

However, you do occasionally stumble across a cute town, but it's pretty rare on a random DA.


----------



## ACWWGal2012 (Dec 22, 2014)

NewLeaf13 said:


> I visited a terrible town, likely trying to get more visitors because it was the same exact name as chuggaaconroy's town. It was filthier than my town in October 2013. And one of the characters was named "crap you". I'm not kidding.



omg! I found the town! Man it's a pigsty! There's a ton of clothes and furni and weeds and stuff! Normally I love towns with stuff everywhere but that's to much even for me!


----------



## olivetree123 (Dec 22, 2014)

Most random towns I find aren't really _bad_ per se just really undeveloped.
Don't think I've ever really found a "bad" town


----------



## RiceBunny (Dec 22, 2014)

Worst town I've ever visited?! My mom's town. She had the starting paths all over her town, and not in an organized manner either. It was unsightly and sad. She had been asking for me to do her town like I did mine for months. I had to hook my mom up. Got rid of some of the random PWP's she had, got her an extra character to store paths, and to work I went. It took me literally 9 hours to clean up and get a base going for her. I also did some bushes as well. I mainly did the train station and plaza area. I left the rest for her to do, since after all it's her town. I've visited since and she has made a mess of it again. Looks like her and I will have to have a little talk >.>


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 22, 2014)

Mostly random Dream Towns. If I see no paths or the town tree is in the 2nd/3rd stage, I immediately leave.

I wouldn't be surprised if someone said my town was the worst, actually.


----------



## ACWWGal2012 (Dec 22, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Mostly random Dream Towns. If I see no paths or the town tree is in the 2nd/3rd stage, I immediately leave.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if someone said my town was the worst, actually.



then don't bother with my town then. I hate towns with paths and prefer the all natural look.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 22, 2014)

A visited some random ones whilst working for my badge a few weeks ago. One was called BigC***, the other Butth***. The first one especially, I was quite disgusted at tbh. I think ACNL is a game for all ages, but there's no need to be so crude. Or at least, if you want to be that way with your own game then fine, but don't make your DA public. I'm 29 and I got offended, haha, but I don't expect to see stuff like that whilst playing a game like ACNL.


----------



## Eline (Dec 22, 2014)

I have never really seen a 'bad' town, some were very underdeveloped, but my town is also somewhat underdeveloped still. 
Anyway I should remember this thread, because once I get the Dream Suite I'm definitely going to check some of them, I'm just so curious hahahah


----------



## FancyThat (Dec 22, 2014)

I've visited a few random dream towns for the badge, I haven't come across anything really offensive thankfully mostly just underdeveloped towns where it seems the person stopped playing almost immediately after getting the game.


----------



## Batsu (Dec 22, 2014)

I visited a DA that I saw in a mayor's profile that I StreetPassed. It was completely overrun with bamboo, which was kind of fascinating in a weird way (its spread is insane if it has room), but the townies said really stupid crass phrases and the town name was some l33tsp34k junk. I like to make my villagers say dumb stuff (like "ew, it's you" as a greeting and "you dummy" as a catchphrase) but it was all swear words and low-effort dirty stuff, bleh.

Haven't really found any "bad" towns while randomly visiting DAs though, just mostly under developed ones.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

Probably those who didn't gave a crap about rubbish lying around with stuff on ground everywhere when visiting DA


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 22, 2014)

Am I the only person that thinks this is a little mean?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Am I the only person that thinks this is a little mean?



*cough*

Well unless you specifically mention an user here no not really.


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 22, 2014)

Noiru said:


> *cough*
> 
> Well unless you specifically mention an user here no not really.



ur town was the worst Noiru

x


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> ur town was the worst Noiru
> 
> x


Haha tell me what I had in the numerous ones I had then


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 22, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Haha tell me what I had in the numerous ones I had then



well there was that town with the few villagers, 
it had a shop
a bridge and other stuff


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

"Few" I was usually at 9 or 10

Several shops actually

I had 2 or 3 bridges, and clarify "stuff"


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 22, 2014)

Noiru said:


> "Few" I was usually at 9 or 10
> 
> Several shops actually
> 
> I had 2 or 3 bridges, and clarify "stuff"



calm down


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

Nah why it's fun arguing with nubs


----------



## P.K. (Dec 22, 2014)

The worst towns I've ever seen are just mainly underdeveloped towns/towns that haven't been touched in months when I used to go dream town hopping. I never speak to the dream villagers of the town though.


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 22, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Nah why it's fun arguing with nubs



ur the king of noobs


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> ur the king of noobs


ur the queen then


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Dec 22, 2014)

A while back, there was someone on another site that bragged about his town.He wanted dream reviews.The entire town had stuff all over the ground.There was not a single area that didn't have something on it.The house was a mess too.

A couple of months later, he posted that his town was now fairy tale themed.I fell for it and visited once again.It was exactly the same.There wasn't a single fairy tale project in the town.


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 22, 2014)

P.K. said:


> The worst towns I've ever seen are just mainly underdeveloped towns/towns that haven't been touched in months when I used to go dream town hopping. I never speak to the dream villagers of the town though.



Yeah, this. They aren't necessarily "bad", just nothing special about them. Not worth visiting in a dream I guess?


----------



## unintentional (Dec 22, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Mostly random Dream Towns. If I see no paths or the town tree is in the 2nd/3rd stage, I immediately leave..



That doesn't really seem fair, imo. But to each their own c:

But on topic, I've never ran into a bad dream town.  I usually just enter a dream address so I know what I'm getting into.


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 22, 2014)

Once I got this nazi-town randomly.  Didn't expect to see something like that in Animal Crossing, let me tell you.


----------



## LillyKay (Dec 22, 2014)

I once visited a town where racist; sexist and crude s.....ly explicit phrases had been given to villagers as catch phrases… it had been posted on this forum sometime last year in someone else’s dream thread and the person was asking for visits and feedback. No question whom I fed-back to. 

What a nightmare!!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 22, 2014)

Saint_Jimmy said:


> That doesn't really seem fair, imo. But to each their own c:
> 
> But on topic, I've never ran into a bad dream town.  I usually just enter a dream address so I know what I'm getting into.



I know, but I honestly don't expect a town to look nice if it's still new.


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Dec 22, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Nah why it's fun arguing with nubs



True. Very true. But will you stop arguing?


----------



## Elke (Dec 22, 2014)

Idk ;-;


----------



## tokkio (Dec 22, 2014)

probably random dream towns that are underdeveloped and which looks like their mayor completely abandoned the town in general hahah (all the characters have messy hair, etc etc..) and sadly there are lots of dream towns like this...


----------



## debinoresu (Dec 22, 2014)

mine


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Dec 22, 2014)

Mine are usually just random dream addresses.  They're all super underdeveloped ; n ; If you're just starting out I can understand that, but if you've had your town for a long time (maybe six months plus) then it's time for some serious work hehe. ; v ;


----------

